# Tanganykan Set up



## LL#3 (Aug 30, 2013)

I've recently joined and as an old timer I find there is an absolute wealth of information on the internet. I found you guys! Any way I am setting up what I hope is a relatively accurate Tanganykan tank. OK it's an old Oceanic 65gallon. 36 wide 18 deep and 24 high. I've so far placed 12x12x5/8 Styrofoam pads under each side of the bottom to hold the weight. I then put in 20lbs of Laterite ( did I fail to mention plants)? Then I dropped in 40lbs of Carib-Sea African-Cichlid Mix. (Oh by the way egg-crate was first placed to handle the weight.) What weight? included is 47.5 pounds of Texas Holey rock and some additional sandstone and slate to make everything balance. For the curious the plants will probably be Vals and ferns. ( Juli's, Bricardi's, Leilelupi's.)

I've ordered 2 SUN SUN 302B Canister Filters to run the unit. Planning to Fast cycle based on your forum, and introduce livestock by mid October or early November.

Three questions! Does this sound right? Do I need anything else? What Test kit should I use?

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F!!

What is the purpose of the styro pads under the tank? Usually the top frame of the stand is sufficient to support the tank properly, assuming it has an intact plastic trim in place.

There isn't a need to use the egg crate as a support for your rocks though it has often been suggested as viable. Unfortunately, it would be a pain to remove the laterite and substrate you already have in place so you might as well leave it in place. Do know that the plants roots will eventually get entangled in the egg crate and make moving the plants more difficult.

You might want to look at one of the Cookie Cutter setups in the Library for recommendations for a 36" long x 18" wide tank, the footprint of the tank is a better way of stocking cichlids correctly. The tank height usually only gives you an advantage if stocking 'taller' cichlids such as angel fish. I don't think the brichardi or leleupi will work with your particular tank as the leleupi will be too agressive and get too large.

I use the API brand of test kit and I suggest getting the Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, pH, GH and KH test solutions. The GH & KH will let you know if you need to adjust the hardness and alkalinity of your water. These tests change the color of the test tube so if you are color blind, you will need to use a different style test kit.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

What do you plan to use for lighting in this tank? I would aim for at least 2 watts per gallon in such a tall tank.

Shellies and calvus or the julies would probably work ok in this tank. I think its too small for three species of cichlids. Go for two species, get a couple of BN plecos and mabye some cyno cats and call it good.


----------



## LL#3 (Aug 30, 2013)

The tank is what I have left after Katrina. I used to grow a lot of plants. I haven't decided on lighting but will probably go with LED. Thanks for your input. I am still figuring out how your forum/system works. I replied to Deeda in a private message, but I want to include Deeda in this reply of thanks.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

You can post most things on the thread. Usually PMs are used if you have a more direct question to a certain member, or you want to cite a retailer that is not a forum sponsor.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Shellies are little cichlids who live and breed in shells. They are pretty easy to keep and have fascinating behavior. Check out the shell dweller corner on this site for more information:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... corner.php

..and their species profiles to see the fish:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/c ... php?cat=14


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Good advice was given above, the Library section has a LOT of articles that are very helpful, as is the species Profiles section. I did a lot of reading posts and articles and such before joining C-F but it's still nice to be able to ask questions and get helpful responses. There are a lot of fish out there and I think it's important to get the right species for the tank you are planning on setting up.

Are there any other fish you are interested in that are available to you locally or are you considering online purchases?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Ex-Lamprologus caudopunctatus would be a very nice fish to consider in that tank as they tend to use the entire tank and spawn in the rocks and/or large shells. I've only kept them in a species only tank though so can't recommend any other fish that would work in your setup.

A. calvus or compressiceps would be another good choice and would still allow for a smaller species of Julidochromis such as J. marlieri 'gombe'.


----------



## LL#3 (Aug 30, 2013)

In reply to your last two posts I've not checked out everything locally. I am not adverse to ordering online. I will do due diligence and continue reading in the library. There is certainly a wealth of information. You are right it is nice to have someone to talk to. As far as stocking the tank I think even with fishless cycling, I am looking at the end of October.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

LL#3 said:


> In reply to your last two posts I've not checked out everything locally. I am not adverse to ordering online. I will do due diligence and continue reading in the library. There is certainly a wealth of information. You are right it is nice to have someone to talk to. As far as stocking the tank I think even with fishless cycling, I am looking at the end of October.


Cycling shouldn't take much more than six weeks, less if you are active and do it right.


----------



## LL#3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks I was thinking 7-8 weeks. But I will be watching and testing. At what point can I/should I add plants? I've not seen that mentioned. I am assuming early on rather than later in the process.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

LL#3 said:


> Thanks I was thinking 7-8 weeks. But I will be watching and testing. At what point can I/should I add plants? I've not seen that mentioned. I am assuming early on rather than later in the process.


As long as your pH is fairly stable you can add plants at any time. They may actually help shorten the cycle. I've never added live plants to a cycling tank so I'm not completely sure tho.


----------



## LL#3 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm getting close on the fishless cycling thing test shows about .050ppm of ammonia. Since you mentioned shellies I've been looking. I am wondering how many I can keep. I've seen at least three I would like. I assume I need a male and at least two females. Will they cross breed if I get a couple of different ones? ie: Lamprologus brevis (M'toto) and Lamprologus Ocellatus for example?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

LL#3 said:


> I'm getting close on the fishless cycling thing test shows about .050ppm of ammonia. Since you mentioned shellies I've been looking. I am wondering how many I can keep. I've seen at least three I would like. I assume I need a male and at least two females. Will they cross breed if I get a couple of different ones? ie: Lamprologus brevis (M'toto) and Lamprologus Ocellatus for example?


You want your ammonia to be at 0ppm.

Start with 5-6 fish of each species and weed down to 1m/2f. You can always have more females, but not males. I don't think they would cross-breed since they look somewhat different, but some one else should weigh in on that one. I know that with mbuna similarly colored species will cross-breed quite easily.

What other species do you plan to keep in this tank?


----------



## LL#3 (Aug 30, 2013)

I think I will follow your advice with a Calvus. I like the look of the Black ones I seen on line. There again I assume the two to one ratio follows. I still think with enough cover(rocks) I could also keep the julies. I am not planning any animal life until the cycle has been completed (nitrites/nitrates). I am per the library prepared to wait another 3-4 weeks or so. Whatever it turns out to be will be done very slowly. I appreciate your advice, it has been a long time since I had Africans (very long), and I think in those days we were not so exacting in our methods. So thanks again.


----------

